# Southern Illinois/STL area?



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## DeadChannel (Dec 26, 2005)

*yep*

im from the stl area.


----------



## photo1aflower (Jan 24, 2006)

I've lived in Southern Illinois pretty much my whole life.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

whoo hoo 2 people so far!

DeadChannel, welcome to the site


photo1aflower, what part are you in?


----------



## photo1aflower (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm from the Carbondale area. 
What part are you in?


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

photo1aflower said:


> I'm from the Carbondale area.
> What part are you in?


well when you said southern Ill you really ment it, I'm up a little more in Belleville.


----------



## DeadChannel (Dec 26, 2005)

> I'm up a little more in Belleville.


im from that area. Belleville is a spooky place,not too far from east st.louis.

Oh by the way im not really new here ive been here reading for awhile :b [/b]


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

DeadChannel said:


> > I'm up a little more in Belleville.
> 
> 
> im from that area. Belleville is a spooky place,not too far from east st.louis.
> ...


oh so you've been lurking awhile checking all of us out, i see. yeah i do that myself, I've been around about 2 years and don't post much.

You should tell the rest of the group more about yourself, don't be shy :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm from northern illinois but i wish i was from southern


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

QuietCoral said:


> i'm from northern illinois but i wish i was from southern


really? what's so great about down here? I kinda wish i was up North.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

nobody else? booooo!!!


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey, I'm in Carbondale. SIU student. If anyone would want to talk, or meet up sometime send me a PM. I would love to meet another SA'er. Even if it is like 300 miles, I could drive, gas is cheap these days... lol.


----------



## witless (Sep 27, 2004)

Go Carbondale.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

I am a C'dale alumni~ yay Salukis!! central IL is my stomping ground.


----------



## DJ_Switch (Jun 4, 2006)

What is Belleville like to live in? I might be moving there from Scotland. Is there good places for music there? It's jazz and hip hop I listen to.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Scotland! Wow... that's a long haul! 

There is a good mall nearby (St. Claire Square) in Fairview Heights, and you are probably only 20 minutes from St. Louis which has a lot of cool bars to go to. I'm not too sure about the music scene though. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## DJ_Switch (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers for the reply! :thanks


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

*born and raised*

I was born in Belleville, i lived in O'Fallen for a few years, and i lived in Collinsville a few years. I moved when i was 11 but i still go up there to visit family in Springfield and Chicago.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Blink (May 31, 2005)

im currently in Champaign


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I went to SIUC first year of college. I liked the campus a lot, but some of the people there were... well... yeah. Oh well, C-dale is a nice town. I'd like to go back there sometime.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

so let's see who not gonna reply this time.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

this really is depressing. :lol


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

8 month bump. :lol


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm no longer there but I grew up in a small town about midway between Carbondale and Fairview Heights. I come back to visit a couple times a year... does that count?


----------

